# Paper Miniatures



## middlemonster (Jul 27, 2009)

Me and my friend already play FB but want to try out 40k. We bought the Battle of Macragge Box Set. We want to make some paper figures. Basically just folded paper saying back/front and type of unit. We know the sizes for genestealers and space marines. But we need to know the dimensions for things like hormagaunts, hive tyrants and other creatures. Could some one do some quick measurements or point me to a wiki that will tell you the average dimensions of the tyranid units? I'd ask for space marines too but I think they are pretty much the same size and I'll ask that in the space marine section.

Pointing me to a website would be great. Google isn't much help. I wouldn't want anyone to waste time measuring, but if you have some extra time it would be a big help for us to see how we like tyranids and space marines before we decide to focus on those 2 armies.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Josh


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, first thing, you guys need to get Assault on Black Reach if you're gonna try out 40K. Battle for Macragge is the 4th edition starter set, while AoBR is 5th edition, so that way you guys get the most recent rules.

Okay, so here's the stuff for most of the Nid units.
Tyrant: ~ 4.5" x 3"
Warrior/Ravener: ~ 2.5" x 2"
Hive Guard: ~ 2.3" x 2"
Tyrant Guard: ~ 2.3" x 2"
Carnifex/Tervigon/Tyrannofex: ~ 3.5" x 3"
Trygon/Mawloc/Harpy: ~ 6" x 5"

Hormagaunts would be the same as Termagaunts, which you should have in BfM.

Hope it helps.


----------



## middlemonster (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, thank you so much for going out of your way to help us. I have been reading my new pristine Tyranid Codex and I think tyranids are the most beautiful alien race I've ever seen. Mutations and monstrous creatures rock!

Which is funny cause my buddy really likes space marines, mostly for the back story and chain swords.

I almost had myself a new battle force but got bid out. So I guess these paper ones will have to do until I find another deal.

Thanks again and kudos.

Josh


----------



## BananaKing (Jan 21, 2009)

If you can locate one, try and find the 4th edition battleforce instead. You get better models for a similar price


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Or poke around in the Trading section of this very site- I'm sure you can find some great deals on Nids, as some people probably bought the army and it wasn't what the wanted/expected...


----------



## Vengeful_Saint (Mar 28, 2010)

... Is it a bad thing I just found my 2nd edition codex for Sisters of Battle. (all beat to shit)

I also found my rouge traitor rule book... 

I HAVE BEEN PLAYING TO DAMN LONG >.<


----------



## middlemonster (Jul 27, 2009)

So, now that this has been moved to general, can someone tell me the dimensions of space marines troops, and the vehicles. I mean I have the troops I really just need the vehicle sizes. But if you can add the troops sizes in there as well if you don't mind.

I really appreciate all the help I've been given.

The 2009 tyranid battle force I was bidding on turned out to be $69 on ebay, I found a place to buy them for 68. Are you saying I would get better prices than that?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

@Vengeful Saint: Doesn't the Rouge Trader book pre-date you?


----------

